# is the discount promo legit???



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

I have been wondering why I haven't received any of the $10 bonuses for getting new LYFT customers when I have been giving the promo and spill on the $5 off on 10 trips in 30 days.

This morning I picked up a former Uber passenger using LYFT for the first time.( that I got to try it)
This is what he said.

He said that there was nowhere to enter the promo code I gave him when he downloaded the app and that he had been charged $25 for downloading the app.!!!!!!!!

I haven't received any bonus from anyone and the fact that you can't enter the promo code when you download the app means that the entire promo is a scam.

Lyft is getting us to push Uber customers to them and then screwing the drivers and the passengers at the same time. I am sure that when he sees that his ride today is not discounted he will never use Lyft again and I don't blame him. I know I am not handing out cards advertising it anymore. I don't like people thinking I am lying to them.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been told by riders they couldn't find where to enter the promo code.
It does not cost $25 to download the Lyft app, that's ridiculous and I would take that statement with a huge grain of salt.

You enter the promo code when you order your first ride, if I understand how it works.


----------



## Urban Corn (Oct 28, 2015)

It's a little tricky. My friend drives for Lyft. I used his code. After you install the app, which is free, you go to the payments section and enter the code. You have to do it before you take the ride. My friend got his $10. In fact he told me he was doing pretty well with these referrals by referring Uber passengers to try Lyft.


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

When you register the Lyft app with a payment method, Lyft does a $25 temp authorization on the card to make sure it will work. The authorization goes away in a couple of days. That is what the Pax was whining about.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Urban Corn has it right, just direct them to the payments section and reiterate that they MUST put the code in before they take their first ride to get a credit. No one is getting charged anything for downloading the app, your PAX was an average UberX PAX, brain-dead.

This month the $20 referral is REALLY nice, plus a $100 bonus if you can get 10. I wish I hadn't been deactivated by Uber (not for passenger referrals), I'd be raking it in this month. I made $200 from referrals from Uber passengers. 

So far I've gotten 2...I passed out a bunch of cards at a few bars yesterday near my home, I may do a few more today. I feel like a schmuck asking though, but that's good money for little work.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> I have been wondering why I haven't received any of the $10 bonuses for getting new LYFT customers when I have been giving the promo and spill on the $5 off on 10 trips in 30 days.
> 
> This morning I picked up a former Uber passenger using LYFT for the first time.( that I got to try it)
> This is what he said.
> ...


Yeah, you really need to do your own research before you start screaming scam. There is no fee to download, depending on issuing bank there is a $25 authorization or hold put on a card to verify it is legit. No different than when you go to certain gas stations and they put a hold on your card until the transaction posts. Speaking of gas pump holds I had one on a road trip in August that held $99 for 6 days. Better yet, the pump didn't work so I had to pull forward to next pump which triggered another $99 hold. $200 held for 6 days.

As for the referral code, you enter it right in the payment section. As others here said, your pax was just too dumb or lazy to figure it out. I'm sure if they email or tweet support with the code they will apply it retroactively. At least Lyft is generous with credits. Referral PLUS $5 off 10 rides? The occasional extra ride credit tossed out to everyone. The high rated rider reward credits. Uber gives you one free ride. After that forget it


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

A: Didn't scream scam, I asked if it was......learn to read
B: I tried to "research" it myself and there are no help info anywhere and emails to Lyft Support never get answered ( Or haven't to date)
C: I got an email that said to give the person the code, have them enter it after downloading the app, it never said anything about them not being able to install it when they added their info in signing up, it never said to put it in the payment section. And if they had ask me what to put in the payment section, I would have said their credit card info as I have never heard anything different.
D: Lyft doesn't give the drivers any info so it is safe to assume they don't give any to the riders either.
E: I had no idea what to tell him about the $25 because it was the first time I had ever heard of it happening. I have never entered my credit info into the Lyft or Uber apps so I have no idea what they do.

Oh, and I don't for one minute believe that a gas station placed a $99 charge against a credit card to see if it was valid and it was held for 6 days. The credit card companies would pull their account for a practice such as that.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> I haven't received any bonus from anyone and the fact that you can't enter the promo code when you download the app means that the *entire promo is a scam.*


I'll admit it has been almost 20 years since my high school English classes, but I'm not sure how else I'm supposed to interpret this statement other than you calling it a scam. Screaming claim comes from my interpretation of the number of exclamation points in your post.

You can't have researched it since it is outlined by the very 1st Google search result (see pic below). You even said the instructions in your email explicitly instructed the new user to enter the code in app. Seeing as how they MUST enter a payment method before they can request even a free ride, and the entry field for the code is DIRECTLY UNDER the field you enter your payment method (see other pic below), I think I'm justified in calling the pax lazy and/or incompetent.

You already said Lyft gives drivers instructions in email. On the promo cards you can order it explicitly says:

"Download the Lyft app
Enter the code in the 'payment' section to reveal the amount
Request a ride"

This isn't rocket science.

The hold is also typical and once again easily explained in FIRST Google result (another pic below).

The gas station scenario with my debit card did in fact happen, in PA around August. Obviously the hold is gone now or I would share it with you. Why would I make that up? It is already established that the Lyft hold is common and many businesses such as car rentals and hotels put huge holds on cards especially debit cards. You can also search Google images for gas station credit hold stickers and see ones like the last image I added below.

Care to try again?


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

You obviously can't read or maybe it is just that you can't comprehend. I ask a question and then I stated what I KNOW happened, then I put forth what I was going to do if I didn't have my concerns resolved.

You on the other hand, read ( I assume you read it) what I posted then turned it into what you wanted it to say by use of a magical exclamation point.

the exclamation point is defined as " The *exclamation mark* (British English) or *exclamation point* (American English) is a punctuation *mark* usually used after an interjection or *exclamation* to indicate strong feelings or high volume (shouting)"

I don't read anywhere in that definition that the punctuation gives the reader the right to interpret the writers words in any way that makes him feel better.

I had and still do have concerns about a program that is making me look like a liar to my riders by using it. You on the other hand insult my passengers that you have never met and me because of an exclamation point.

And by the way I did not buy cards I just gave them the code and told them to download the app and use the code when they were filling the info in. As I was told in the email and they never mentioned going anywhere else to put it in.

I don't buy advertisement for the company I work for and I don't stand on corners handing out advertisement with no assurance of payment. And no matter how you twist my words, the bottom line is I have picked up many customers that I influenced to use Lyft and more than a few are Hampton University students that is a very highly respected private school and I have yet to receive a bonus of any kind.

So if you have , congratulations. Maybe they only pay drivers that purchase the cards???


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Your response is hilariously false. You give the definition of an exclamation point which includes "to indicate strong feelings or high volume (shouting)" but say I was lacking comprehension when I interpreted "!!!!!!!!" as an indication of screaming aka shouting. Punctuation is there to help the reader interpret the writer's words. If you use punctuation improperly you cannot fault the reader for misunderstanding you.

You ignored the words YOU TYPED which I quoted (in bold lettering so you couldn't miss it) where you specifically called it a scam. There is no other interpretation or twisting of words possible.

Yes, I insulted your unknown pax. I showed you how blatantly obvious the location to enter the code is in the app. I showed you how very easy it is to find the answers to all these mysterious referral problems by sharing the Google results after you lied about researching (if you didn't lie then how did you miss the first results which give all the answers?)



EzTripp said:


> And by the way I did not buy cards I just gave them the code and told them to download the app and use the code when they were filling the info in. As I was told in the email and they never mentioned going anywhere else to put it in.
> 
> I don't buy advertisement for the company I work for and I don't stand on corners handing out advertisement with no assurance of payment. And no matter how you twist my words, the bottom line is I have picked up many customers that I influenced to use Lyft and more than a few are Hampton University students that is a very highly respected private school and I have yet to receive a bonus of any kind.


This is the biggest problem you have. You're looking at Lyft as a company you work for. You don't. All the semantics of 1099 vs W2 worker status aside, they are in no way your employer. True enough you are not required to buy advertisement from or for them. But that isn't the point. When a driver prints promo materials they are promoting their own business and trying to increase ridership so they get more fares. This is done by sharing links to friends in email or social media. Also done by handing out promo cards to riders, baristas, waiters, and anyone else you think might use it. You can argue it is lame we have to pay to print them but at the end of the day you're talking pennies on the dollar (500 promo cards cost $10, $0.02 each, you would have to give out 500 and come up empty to lose money on this) and sometimes fractions of pennies (home printing flyers).

I print tear-away flyers at home. Very cheap, 10 referral code tabs on each which means $100-200 potential for each flyer depending on current payout. I also print the code on the flyer itself so when the tabs are gone they can still see the code and write it down. I use a different custom code for each area I leave these flyers in. Like the names of colleges and cafes and bars. That way I can see on my referral summary where my codes are actually being used. I have earned $260 to date in referral payouts and have spent a total of $50 between promo cards (which I still have 2/3 of left) and paper/ink (which I still have 90% left).

PhDs can still be technologically inept. Or more likely they forgot your code or a friend they talked to about it gave them their code and they're trying not to hurt your feelings. The only way you know someone enters your code is if you did it for them. But get real on the whole scam thing. Lyft has no way of knowing if you are entering the code for the passenger or they found it on the street. So if they were scamming you, it would be easy for you to catch them. Get a friend or relative to try your code, help them enter it, then watch what happens. I guarantee the people who you think would have entered your code either forgot or used someone else's and are just trying to be nice by not admiting it.

Lastly, if you're giving riders your original random code with numbers, they're going to screw that up. You need to create a custom code easy to remember. One of mine is BOSTONBARRY, obviously. Easy peasy. Others are, like I said, names of colleges or simple phrases that are easy to read and remember.

If you don't want to make free money on referrals which require no miles on your car, then ignore my advice. But don't call it a scam when it is anything but. Any TNC knows that if a 1st time rider gets stiffed they will never use it again.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

The exclamation points followed the fact that the rider said they had been charged $25 when they downloaded the app and had no idea why, IF YOU READ WHAT I WROTE.!!

I ask a question, and explained why I ask it. You should be a Preacher if indeed you aren't because you create facts that aren't in existence and then manipulate them to your benefit even if they have no bearing on the questions asked.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Nobody in internet land is reading your message as "shouting" in one paragraph and then calm and matter-of-fact in the next. The exclamation points set the tone for the entire post. Funny that you're so hung up on the grammar issue but cannot be bothered to respond to the information I've shared which completely answers your questions and shows you why you're having issues with referrals.

Interesting that I "create facts that aren't in existence" when all I've done is share help pages, Google results, and screenshots that show you are completely false in your entire post. If my facts are manipulated or manufactured, then please tell me which ones you take issue with and how they are inaccurate. Provide sources as I did. Or just admit you made a useless post on a website without any real research into the problem and that you try to earn money from a referral program you can't even be bothered to read the terms and conditions on or understand the workings of but feel justified in complaining about it and calling it a scam. Either way, unless you are going to agree with what I've said or specifically disagree with your own sources and facts, this debate is at an impasse and it would be pointless to continue discussing with you.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

EzTripp - dude, chill. You called the promo a scam, you didn't ask if it was you made an accusation. Your words are stuck there and there's not much wiggle room.

BostonBarry went out of his way to demonstrate that both of your issues (the $25 hold and how/when to enter the promo code) are not really issues, but misunderstandings.

You didn't lie to your passengers.

As an impartial reader, you owe an apology, and I suggest you make it public since your accusations were public.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Owe an apology?? To whom and for what??

You like Boston Barry seem to have a little trouble reading and understanding the written word, either that or a quick course on the meaning of punctuation would be handy.

I wrote " is the discount promo legit ??? That is a question, not an accusation.

I then described what happened and stated what I was going to do 
"IF" my concerns were not answered. Since I could not get a response from LYFT, I posted the concerns here.

At no time did I declare it was a scam, I questioned if it was. If you don't know the difference then save your comments for others.

Rather than give a reasonable and helpful response, your hero attacked my riders and myself and claimed that my use of exclamation marks after listing the $25 my rider was charged was proof that I had declared the promo a scam. There goes those dang punctuation marks again.

Maybe it is a Boston thing, but down here in the South, we read what people write and respond to that, we don't decide that what they wrote isn't what they meant and then answer to what we "THINK" they meant.

If anyone needs to be on the receiving end of an apology it is me. You and he both misread and/or misconstrued what I wrote.

And by the way , since I made the original post I have given rides to 3 others on Lyft that I gave the code to as Uber passengers. They are getting the $5 discount per trip and yet to date, I have received zero in bonus .


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, you wrote "Is the discount promo legit?" That's true. 
You conveniently ignore your later sentence: _the fact that you can't enter the promo code when you download the app means that the entire promo is a scam._

Just because you can't enter the promo code when you download is not an indication that it is a scam as you asserted. Just because you don't understand how it works does not mean it's a scam. Just because your customers don't enter the promo code when they request a ride does not mean it's a scam.

It's not a scam. I get paid for my referrals because I took the time to learn how it works, and I educate my referrals.

BostonBarry went to great lengths to help you understand why this and other statements you made are incorrect, but you seem to prefer being adversarial, blaming everyone but yourself for not knowing how to use the promo codes.

Next time you have a problem with Lyft or Uber or Sidecar or any other TNC issue, perhaps someone else that understands these things will help you.

I will not.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you I appreciate that. I prefer people answer questions and concerns, not create their own agenda. Happy motoring.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> I wrote " is the discount promo legit ??? That is a question, not an accusation.


My bad, I didn't realize one could write anything they wanted, even lies, so long as I titled the thread differently. So if I wanted to ask "are most drivers just a bunch of surly, stubborn, deluded pain-in-the-asses?" And then go on in the comment portion of my post to insist they are so, I'm not actually saying they are, I'm asking! Neat trick!



EzTripp said:


> I haven't received any bonus from anyone and the fact that you can't enter the promo code when you download the app means that the entire promo is a scam.


That is a STATEMENT and an ACCUSATION, not a QUESTION. It is also unsupported rubbish. As I said, if you want to prove they are scamming you it is easy enough. Enter the code for someone you know and request a ride. Watch what happens. Stop believing random strangers who are likely lying to you because they want you to keep accepting their requests and don't want you to rate them low.



EzTripp said:


> claimed that my use of exclamation marks after listing the $25 my rider was charged was proof that I had declared the promo a scam.


Now who is failing reading comp 101? I stated the exclamation points were indicative of your tone (screaming), I never said they were proof of you calling it a scam. You calling it a scam was the proof you were calling it a scam. How difficult can that be to understand?


----------



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

The title of this forum is "Lyft". Do we need to create one titled "Really Petty"? Because that is what this discussion has devolved into.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Yea you guys need to let it go. The guilty party is in too deep to say the others are correct. "When argueing with a fool, make sure they are not doing the same."


----------



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

I've had issues with some of my passenger referals not showing up in the driver dashboard. I know for a fact I've had 5 NEW Lyft passengers download the app and use my code before they got they're first ride, yet I only see 3 referalls worth of bonuses in my cumulative federal breakdown.


----------

